# Very bad experience with Zebronics case



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 21, 2017)

*Very bad experience with Zebronics case*

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/01.png

Very bad experience with Zebronics case. I have invested three days in reviewing the VENUS case and now feel cheated. 
I was asked to review a Zebronic case and i selected Venus as it have a good design and marketed as Premium case with high price. 
But last night i noticed two piece of black tape under the case. Earlier i though it might be some place for product serial no sticker or like this. But it came out as tape is used to cover design faults. They have used the same top plastic panel inthe bottom of case and covered the holes for switches and usb port with a black tape. 

What .... they dont bother to make a separate piece of plastic for the bottom of the case. And how can they sell a product with tape over it at such a high price and calling it a premium product. Lost my hope and faith from Zebronics. 

Sorry guys dont spend ur hard earned money for a case with tape over it. 

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/02.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/03.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/04.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/05.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/06.jpg

Just to confirm that it's a retail product sharing a pic from product site clearly showing the holes for the metal bar in the bottom plastic cover.

*www.pctekreviews.com/img/temp/zz/07.jpg

Product link


----------



## Jaydip (Aug 21, 2017)

Really sad buddy u lost 8k in such bad brand .. hope they overcome with the issue with design fault ..But I must say even cooler master is making mistakes in latest launch in master box lite 5 ..No proper air flow  

Sent from my GiONEE S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 21, 2017)

Jaydip said:


> Really sad buddy u lost 8k in such bad brand .. hope they overcome with the issue with design fault ..But I must say even cooler master is making mistakes in latest launch in master box lite 5 ..No proper air flow



Sir ji mistake and design fault can come under a criteria of human error, but this is pure cheating with your customers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Jaydip said:


> Really sad buddy u lost 8k in such bad brand .. hope they overcome with the issue with design fault ..But I must say even cooler master is making mistakes in latest launch in master box lite 5 ..No proper air flow
> 
> Sent from my GiONEE S7 using Tapatalk


For the Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5, front intake is from the top and bottom perforated intakes and rear intake is as usual like in all the cases. It's just an awesome case to have around.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2017)

Jaydip said:


> Really sad buddy u lost 8k in such bad brand .. hope they overcome with the issue with design fault ..But I must say even cooler master is making mistakes in latest launch in master box lite 5 ..No proper air flow
> 
> Sent from my GiONEE S7 using Tapatalk



lol what are you comparing


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2017)

Try deepcool ones rakesh, they are very VFM compared to premium brands, and with good quality.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Look at this case:
*s29.postimg.org/c5rv8r72v/IMG_20170821_154321893.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

As shown by you,Sunil...I have faith on CoolerMaster cases.My PC's cabinet  is also based on that.

As for Zebronics,it pretty sucks for their products,though they are trying to improve a lot.May be 5 years down the line,they will bring out decent and good quality products.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 22, 2017)

Spent 8k on a Zebronics product, that too a cabinet?!
dude you should have considered tech forums before your purchase.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Spent 8k on a Zebronics product, that too a cabinet?!
> dude you should have considered tech forums before your purchase.


He's reviewing the case.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 22, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Spent 8k on a Zebronics product, that too a cabinet?!
> dude you should have considered tech forums before your purchase.



 Thanks for the concern bro,, I haven't purchased the case.. Got a sample to review.. And i shared what i found.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 23, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thanks for the concern bro,, I haven't purchased the case.. Got a sample to review.. And i shared what i found.



Oops, my bad, sorry for my wrong understanding!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 23, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Oops, my bad, sorry for my wrong understanding!


 No problem bro..


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 23, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thanks for the concern bro,, I haven't purchased the case.. Got a sample to review.. And i shared what i found.


Hi please don't mind but I am puzzled.

How exactly did you get/feel cheated"? You  Reviewed the product and didn't purchase it, so you didn't lose any  money.  In fact shouldn't  you be happy/thankful to Zebronics that you were able to use and review such a costly device for free?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 23, 2017)

Same thoughts here.
Since, you haven't purchased the item,how do you get cheated???
Yes,we are very Thankful to you Bro.,as you had reviewed the case ,shown us the defects,design flaws,whatever it is.It's a real eye opener for those of who want to compromise their system by thinking that they are saving a few thousands,if it would have been purchased  from a reputed manufacturer.
Again,your review is an awareness or rather a learning process for all of us.

But mentioning "cheated" on the comment section of this  thread has really confused some of us.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 24, 2017)

I felt cheated for me and all my followers on social media and on my blog, as Zebronics is marketing this case as Premium product with premium price too and many were ready to buy the product. 

When i was asked to review the case, i confirmed their PR guys to tell me truth about the case before i accept product for review as Zebronics is known for making bad PC cases. And they all said, it's a premium product with no flaws what so ever.. I will like it and so  on.. 

So I accepted to review and wasted my time to just find out tape to cover flaws.  

Dear all, I don't charge any money from any brand to review a product and also my blog is also not monetized.. So 100% no money, just do review for fun and share with you all.

And for me one thing is clear, if a brand send me a product (an expensive one too) to play with, it doesn't mean i will biased review that brand. 

Again cheated as was given false pre information of the product. 

Sorry if my words were confusing or misleading to anyone or anything. My motive was just to share truth about a product.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Hi please don't mind but I am puzzled.
> 
> How exactly did you get/feel cheated"? You  Reviewed the product and didn't purchase it, so you didn't lose any  money.  In fact shouldn't  you be happy/thankful to Zebronics that you were able to use and review such a costly device for free?



Dear cheating don't mean just losing money.. even using someone for false marketing is also cheating.

And I am Thankful to Zebronics and also to all other brands for sending there products for reviewing.

But this Zebronics case was not a costly product. 

Do you know, they dont manufacture it in India.. they just purchased the cheapest available cases from Chinese and other market.
And bro.. just like to share.. before introducing  any product in market for sale.. all high level managements in every brand do lot of meeting and close interaction with the product as it will be reflecting their brand value. 

So just tell me how a product with a tape over it could pass management and goes on to the shelf for sale..  Not possible na.. 
How can a designer, designed such a good case and decides to put a tape over it... Not possible na.. 

So Zebronics already knew about the flaws but still hided from me during early discussions.

And now after my post about the flaws, they say via email that they are sorry and will rectify all of the issues in version 2.. But I am sure there will never be a version 2.

And i requested them to reply publicly on forums or social media.. but no reply any where. 

dont you think ..   this is cheating with all of us..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi @rakesh_sharma23, Mate, no need to be sorry. It was a confusion, which you erased by your super explanation regarding the review of the case. You shed the light and so all darkness regarding confusion has gone away.  Friend I never intend to undermine you or your comments. 
Your motive is fully justified and highly appreciated in this forum.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 24, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Dear cheating don't mean just losing money.. even using someone for false marketing is also cheating.
> 
> And I am Thankful to Zebronics and also to all other brands for sending there products for reviewing.
> 
> ...


Hi it's okay and thanks for your explanation. I understand that you are trying to alert customers  from purchasing a defective product.  And I also agree with you that such design flaws sbouldn't have passed from sight. All in all it shouldn't be marketed as a premium product because it is 't. A premium tag on a non-premium product with premium price tag could fool  consumers into parting with their hard earned money.

They should rathet price it considerably lower i. 4-5k bracket.

Also allow me to share two cents of my own -

I have seen a lot of talk in forums about branded products being more expensive than non branded products. It is for the above listed issues only. Branded products go through R&D which substantially increases their cost making it flawless. Non-Branded products on the other hand have no such thing as R&D and so you get products which might or mightn't be defective. So if you are naking a costly purchase then buy a branded item only.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this info. This is why I don't like spending on Indian brands. 
Corsair SPEC-01 for less than 3k is a very good buy. 8k on Zebronics is insanity. Their Bizli used to sell a lot back in the day. Now Antec also has some very good decent simple cabinets for less than 2k.


----------

